# Pit Bull Gear's Nightmare



## bullychick2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

*Hey guys it's me again  Here are some updated pictures of my boy Nightmare! He's turning out to be exactly what I wanted, he's doing very well in the ring and almost a champion. Poor guy was tired, lol he just finished playing fetch before I took these pictures. What do you guys think??*

*Nightmare*



















*What a silly face  LOL*










*Cute face!!*










*Happy boy!!*


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

He is a nice looking bully. Is he a pocket?


----------



## bullychick2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you!! No he's standard, he's almost 18 inches tall.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OH ok, it's probably just the pictures.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Cute guy  Congrats on making way to CH!


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

Beautiful guy,
No doubt!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Love me some Night Night! When is the next show y'all are going to be at so I can see my baby Nightmares.  Give my Stell Bell kisses too please! Psssst.... change the date on yo camera homeslice! lol It has Nightmare at like four years old.... pffff


----------



## bullychick2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!! That's my boy!! 

Lauren-thanks girl!! He said he misses you too  the next show I believe I will be at in Georgia will be in March. Maybe before then but not sure, and yea I do need to change the date. I thought I did but apparently I didn't LOL!!


----------



## bullychick2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Shes got heart---it def is the pictures because if I post other ones he looks like his normal size


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

What a beauty


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

He's a nice looking boy.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

nightmare is a stunner. i like his beefy shoulders. is he brindle? hard to see if he has stripes or just a mix of colors in his coat?
gville? my little brother plays for the Gators. i visit alot. never seen any dogs like yours though.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Beautiful dog, and toes. Nice sandal too.


----------



## bullychick2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

JoKealoha--Thank you  He's a special boy, he's a brindle. He was blue brindle as a puppy but then the blue just faded out. I live right outside of Gainesville, your little brother plays for the Gators?? That's awesome, football, basketball, or baseball???

Smiggs--LOL Thank you!!


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

we are a football family. sorry, sometimes i forget there are other sports in the world! haha.
his name is Ronald Powell. he wears number 7 on defense. he just finished his sophmore season. i like gainesville alot. people are WAY nicer than here in LA.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

my family is full of beasts. 2 and 4 legged. lol


----------



## bullychick2010 (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow that's really cool!! LMAO!! I haven't been to LA so I don't know about too many people over there LOL!!


----------

